# Lowrance X 125 im Koffer?!



## Bootsmann HH (25. Juli 2005)

Moin & Hallo an die Technik - Profis!

Habe von "Karsten Berlin" und "Jirko" schon einiges über die Montage von Lowrance Echoloten lesen können.

Es wird auch beschrieben, dass man die Echolote (als Festeinbau) in z.B. einem Werkzeugkoffer einbauen kann. Habe alles durchsucht - aber noch kein Foto gefunden - wie so eine "Koffermontage" aussehen kann.

Wenn einer von Euch so'n Ding mal auf Pic's gebannt hat - wäre ich für ein Foto sehr dankbar, um eine Vorstellung zu bekommen wie Groß und wie Beschaffen so ein Koffer sein sollte.

Ist es nicht etwas umständlich den Koffer im Boot unterzubringen? Wie macht Ihr das denn? Das jeweilige Boot wird - unter bestimmten Witterungseinflüssen - ja nicht "still" stehen. 

Für eine Darstellung wäre ich dankbar...

Grüße - Bootsmann HH


----------



## Jirko (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Lowrance X 125 im Koffer?!*

hallo bootsmann #h

ein alukoffer aus´m werkelmarkt und los geht´s:






...platz für 2 akkus, lot, kabelage, gps-handgerät, ladegerät...





...schön gepuffert für´n transport...





...mit´n paar bohrungen für die lothalterung und verbindungskabel zum akku... auf diesem pic fehlt lediglich noch die halterung für´s gps-handgerät, welche jetzt aber aufmontiert ist...





...zusätzlicher zigarettenanzünder montiert, um das handgerät über´s akku mit energie zu füttern...





...doppelklemme am akku, um das lot und das handgerät anstöpseln zu können...





...und los geht´s  sollte in jedem boot plan auf den bootsplanken oder auf den sitzstreben stellbar sein... da wackelt nix  #h


----------



## Bootsmann HH (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Lowrance X 125 im Koffer?!*

Mönsch - Jirko!

So langsam bin ich froh, dass Du nicht meine Anschrift hast! Ansonsten könnte ich es verstehen, wenn Du bald mal eine Rechnung über "Beraterkosten" schickst ;-)

Nee - ehrlich, vielen Dank für die umfassende Erklärungen!

Mal sehen, ob das auch bei mir hinhaut. Werde dann mal versuchen Bilder von meinen Bastelversuchen einzustellen...

Nochmals - Danke

Bootsmann HH


----------



## Jirko (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Lowrance X 125 im Koffer?!*

... gibt aber auch noch andere, feine "bauanleitungen" von echolotkoffern hier on board... wenn du möchtest, können wir dir diese auch noch aus der versenkung holen #h


----------



## Bootsmann HH (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Lowrance X 125 im Koffer?!*

@Jirko:

Ja, gern!!! Wenn es Dir keine Umstände macht - wäre das super...

Muss jetzt noch zu einem Termin - wäre aber super, wenn ich heute (gegen abend) ein wenig lesen kann...

Danke & Grüße

Bootsmann HH


----------



## Jirko (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Lowrance X 125 im Koffer?!*

huhu bootsmann #h

köfferchen von unserem boardie martin obelt... vom boardie ferry...  und neben meinem findest du hier weitere, feine vorschläge... viel spaß beim schnüffeln #h

PS: sind bestümmt noch´n paar mehr anleitung im nirvana des archivs... die obigen mal so als schnellsuche #h


----------



## Loup de mer (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Lowrance X 125 im Koffer?!*

Hallo ihr Kofferbauer!

Sach mal Jirko, du hast dein Köfferchen ja nun schon gut 2 Jahre. Sieht der heute optisch und kontaktmäßig (ich denke da besonders an den Zigarrettenanzünder) immer noch so gut aus? Ich meine hinsichtlich der Korrosion!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Ossipeter (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Lowrance X 125 im Koffer?!*

Klebt unten in die Ecken vier feste Schaumgummischeiben drauf, dann kann er nicht so leicht verrutschen.


----------



## Bootsmann HH (25. Juli 2005)

*AW: Lowrance X 125 im Koffer?!*

Nochmals - Danke!!!

Sehr hilfreiche Tipps! Muss im Septemer noch in die USA und werde mir wohl dort ein X 125 (oder wie die dort heißen) mitnehmen.

Bin in Florida - da gibt es mehr Boote und Zubehör - Shops als Autohändler.

Ein Bekannter von mir ist Elektriker, der hilft mir bestimmt mit dem Ladegerät.

Werde das fertige "Teil" mal reinstellen.

Grüße - Bootsmann HH


----------



## Jirko (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Lowrance X 125 im Koffer?!*

hallo thomas #h

na´n büschen rost hat er schon angesetzt  liegt aber sicherlich auch daran, daß ich nen pflegemuffel bin. bei ordnungsgemäßer handhabung und halt solcher pflege, sollte so´n alukoffer aber locker über einen längeren zeitraum noch ne gute figur machen #h


----------



## Debilofant (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Lowrance X 125 im Koffer?!*

Also ich hab zwar nicht gefragt, draufgeklitscht und über die passende Info/Motivationsspritze gefreut hab ich mich aber schon. Bisher hab ich mich nämlich - mir meiner 2 linken Hände bewusst (Schreibtischtäter ) - noch nicht dazu aufraffen können, mein Echolot auch mal mit dem erforderlichen Zubehör startklar zu machen. Sooo schwer scheint die Bastelei dann aber dem Bildmaterial nach zu urteilen ja doch nicht zu sein - ok, die Geberstange ist nochmal was anderes - und die Alukoffer sind dem Praxiseinsatz auf dem salzhaltigen Naß ja dann wohl doch gewachsen, was ich bislang auch immer etwas skeptisch gesehen habe wegen der Verschlüsse und der Wasserdichtigkeit generell. Jedenfalls sage auch ich an dieser Stelle einfach mal (zugleich stellvertretend für viele, viele andere erstklassige Infos) Danke an den AB-Full-Time-Service-(Mainzel)Mann Jirko #6 für den wieder mal schnellen Input und die Erkenntnis, dass Erfahrungen aus der Praxis so manch Bedenken |kopfkrat vom Tisch befördern können. 

Danke und Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Jirko (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Lowrance X 125 im Koffer?!*

hallöli debilofant #h

hab vielen dank für deine lieben zeilen #6... aber achtung, jetzt kommt honig : bist ne echte bereicherung unserer plattform! lese sehr gerne deine, mit spaß gewürzten, statements, welche nur so vor infoinput strotzen – mach büdde weiter so #6

wie gesagt, wenn man(n) so´n alukoffer vor und nach dem einsatz entsprechend behandelt, sollte er einem 5-6a die stange halten... dann ist aber, bedingt durch´s krauchende, salzige nass, sicherlich ente... aber solch ein köfferchen kost ja nicht die welt und praktisch ist er allemal (transport & fester halt auf´m kahn) #h


----------



## Debilofant (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Lowrance X 125 im Koffer?!*



> hab vielen dank für deine lieben zeilen #6... aber achtung, jetzt kommt honig :


 
...wenn mir dat mal nich den frechen Schnabel zukleistert, sabber, sabber  

Tschau Debilofant :m


----------



## Loup de mer (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Lowrance X 125 im Koffer?!*

So Kollegen,

bevor ihr jetzt anfangt, euch einen Echolotkoffer zu bauen, möchte ich euch unbedingt noch meinen wasserdichten und korrosionsfreien Eigenbau-Koffer vorstellen.

Hier mal ein paar Fotos:






So hier die Ansicht des ganzen Koffers (Peli Case gebraucht aber top bei eBay für 27,- Euro / zugegebenermaßen ein Schnäppchen bei einem Neupreis um 90,-). Aber es gibt auch andere Hersteller, da muß man sich mal umtun). Das Teil ist jedenfalls wasserdicht und rostfrei da aus Kunststoff, und die Metallstifte in Deckelscharnier und Verschlüssen sind aus VA.
das runde Sichtfenster war schon drin und hat keine Funktion, das runde Metallteil dagegen ist die Aufnahme des Echolotfußes. Rund und mit zentraler Befestigung damit das Lot drehbar ist und immer schön zu mir zeigt. es besteht aus VA, hat eine Durchmesser von 48mm und ist 10mm dick. befestigt habe ich es von innen mit 4 VA-Schrauben (natürlich mit Kleber abgedichtet).






So sieht das Ganze dann zusammengebaut aus. Die GPS-Halterung ist übrigens erst ein Prototyp aus Alublech, den ich euch nicht vorenthalten wollte. Er ist mit der Halteschraube des Echolots befestigt und dadurch genauso ausgerichte wie das Lot (nämlich zu mir :g ). Probieren konnte ich es allerdings noch nicht, da letztens das Wetter nicht mitgespielt hat.






Ansicht geöffnet - im Deckel sieht man gut die Befestigung der äußeren Aufnahme des Lots.
Aus einem alten Stück Pertinax (was anderes geht sicher auch) habe ich mir die Fächer gebaut. Passte genau für ein großes Blei-Gel-Akku (oben rechts), Echolot (oben links), Akkulader (unten rechts), GPS, Handy, Ersatzakkus (unten links).
Man sieht hier schon gut die wasserdichte Verschraubung als Kabeldurchführung. Dazu hier mehr:






Man sieht die geöffnete Verschraubung (gibts beim Elektriker oder im Elektrofachgroßhandel / hab ich im Baumarkt nicht gefunden). Das originale Spannungsversorgungskabel habe ich unterbrochen und gekürzt. Jetzt kann ich es wegen der unterschiedlich langen Kabelenden durch die Verschraubung schieben (Kabel montiert bei Benutzung z.B. im Urlaub; demontiert während Transport und Lagerung).
Übrigens wird einfach rot/rot und blau/blau verbunden und fertig.






So hier ein leider etwas unscharfes Foto: links das gekürzte originale Spannungsversorgungskabel. Alle ungenutzten Kabelausführungen sind kurzschlusssicher und wasserdicht isoliert mit speziellen Schrumpfendkappen aus der Autowerkstatt.
In der Lotbefestigungsplatte steckt die Zentralschraube zum Fixieren des Lots (aus VA aus dem Baumarkt). In die Unterseite des Lotfußes habe ich eine runde Gummischeibe (schwarz/siehe Foto) geklebt. Sie dient dazu, dass der Fuß flächig aufliegt und durch das Gummi ist alles etwas elastischer).
Auf die Oberseite des Lotfußes habe ich eine VA-Scheibe geklebt, damit die Befestigungsschraube nicht direkt am Kunststofffuß anliegt (hab ich leider nicht fotografiert).






Hier nochmal ne Detailaufnahme des Spannungsversorgungskabels und der Befestigungsplatte mit dem mittigen M5-Gewinde. Die Platte herzustellen war ne Schweinearbeit, erstens weil VA viel härter ist als z.B. Messing (geht übrigens auch sehr gut - nur dann alle Befestigungsteile auch aus Messing wählen) und zweitens weil ich es aus Ermanglung einer Drehbank aus einem 10mm-Blech schnitzen musste:c .

So, ich hoffe, ich hab nichts vergessen! Falls euch noch was einfällt, dann fragt bitte!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Jirko (26. Juli 2005)

*AW: Lowrance X 125 im Koffer?!*

...holymoly thomas - alle achtung! ist verdammt beeindruckend und ne weitaus bessere option, im vergleich zu den arg rostanfälligen alukoffern... hut ab thomas und nen digges danke, daß du dir für unsere boardies die mühe gemacht hast, dein selfmadekoffer hier einzustellen #6


----------

